# Can I do a PCD for an ordered car?



## MTech8 (Oct 24, 2006)

Sorry for not looking harder through the treads for this answer. But don't quite have the time to spend searching right now. At work and surfing on the net on my break.

I just placed an order for a 2008 X5 4.8 which will be an ordered car. My CA said that the order will be placed by his inventory manager today.

I initially didn't think I would be able to go do a PCD (time away), but circumstances changed this morning that will enable me to go! :thumbup:

I just callled my CA and he is going to speak to his inventory manager about it. He's not very knowledgeable about this topic. I'm just glad he didn't try to pass it off as if he did.

Questions:
1. Will I be able to change the order to a PCD IF the order has been submitted already?

2. Would I need to pay extra to the dealer for choosing this option? According to many post I've read so far, the cost of PCD should be on BMW NA with the only cost to me the airfare.

3. What happens after I visit the PCD? The car is then transported to my dealer, right?


----------



## Erregend (Apr 22, 2003)

I am pretty sure the answers are:

1) Yes up until a certain point in the process, but you are definitely early enough.

2) No extra money.

3) You pick up your car (after having a wonderful day) and drive it home. (Shipping to CA would be extra $$$$)

If I am wrong, someone will correct me.


----------



## MTech8 (Oct 24, 2006)

My CA still doesn't know the definitive answer. But tried to get me off his back by telling me that I could register for the PCD myself on BMW's website. The part that gets me is that he keeps wrongly insisting that I have to pay. I continue to tell him that it's not the same as the Instruction Classes, but a shortened version that includes the demonstration/explanation of the car during delivery.

For an ordered car, the final paperwork is not signed until delivery. How about for a PCD car? Is it prior to scheduling the PCD or just prior to the scheduled date?


----------



## flexstar (Sep 16, 2005)

*Pcd*

It works pretty much like Erregend described. Your CA needs to step up, and and do a little home work on PCD - they're awesome!


----------



## diana (Sep 6, 2007)

I did a PCD Mar. 3. Erregend is correct--you don't have to pay for any part of the PCD except for your transportation to SC. You are expected to drive your car home unless you make arrangements for shipping it to your dealer, and this will cost several hundred dollars. Plus, your CA must do the scheduling, not you.

We scheduled PCD as my car was coming over on the ship, but I don't recommend this because their schedule is so tight in SC that you are likely to have to wait awhile for a date. The earlier you schedule, the better. I decided at the last minute that I wanted to do a PCD and told my CA to just take whatever they could give me and that we would make it work somehow. I don't believe the guys in SC can give you a date until your car is issued a VIN# and production week.

Your financing/leasing must be handled by your dealer before you get to SC. You will probably be expected to do this a week or so before you leave for SC. Don't let your dealer force you to pay them any earlier than a week or so because the dealer doesn't need any more time than that, and you don't want to be paying for a lease payment or car payment on a car you haven't even received yet!

You will need to take proof of insurance and a temporary tag/permanent tag to SC with you along with your bill of sale. Remember that your car will not have a state inspection sticker on it until you take care of this with your dealer--they can't give you an inspection sticker in SC unless the car is titled/licensed in SC.

Have a good time in SC!


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

MTech8 said:


> My CA still doesn't know the definitive answer. But tried to get me off his back by telling me that I could register for the PCD myself on BMW's website. The part that gets me is that he keeps wrongly insisting that I have to pay. I continue to tell him that it's not the same as the Instruction Classes, but a shortened version that includes the demonstration/explanation of the car during delivery.
> 
> For an ordered car, the final paperwork is not signed until delivery. How about for a PCD car? Is it prior to scheduling the PCD or just prior to the scheduled date?


Based on this and your other post about your CA not wanting to bother with making sure your car is Priority 3 like you want, I'd drop him or her and move on to someone who's willing to earn your business; even if that's within the same dealership. Your CA is lazy.


----------



## Erregend (Apr 22, 2003)

Also, since you dealer is in California, you must make arrangements SOON 
as it must be put on an East Coast bound ship, not on the one it would normally go on.

Have your CA call Irv Robinson or Adrian Avila (Bimmerfest Board 
Sponsors) who can give him the real scoop on this.


----------



## keithsimp (Nov 18, 2007)

tturedraider said:


> Based on this and your other post about your CA not wanting to bother with making sure your car is Priority 3 like you want, I'd drop him or her and move on to someone who's willing to earn your business; even if that's within the same dealership. Your CA is lazy.


+1

I would give Irv or Adrian a call. When my local dealer, that I was working with, started saying 'Well I'm not sure about scheduling a PCD.' I dropped him like a hot potato. I had a tight schedule and could not afford to baby sit him trying to get a date for the delivery. So I went with Adrian, here on the forum and was glad I did.
Also since the X5 is made right there in Spartanburg where the PCD is done, there should not be much of a scheduling issue, as long as your vehicle isn't too far along in the process. The only problem you might run into is that the Performance Center is closed most of this month and May may be already booked. I would drop Jonathan Stribble a PM and see what's up with scheduling. Jonathan is a Delivery Advisor at the Performance Center and participates here on the forum.
Good Luck.


----------



## Erregend (Apr 22, 2003)

Erregend said:


> Also, since you dealer is in California, you must make arrangements SOON
> as it must be put on an East Coast bound ship, not on the one it would normally go on.


OOPs  I totally missed that your order is for an X5. :angel:

So, yeah, what Keith said above.


----------



## Fahrvergnugen (Mar 1, 2008)

tturedraider said:


> Based on this and your other post about your CA not wanting to bother with making sure your car is Priority 3 like you want, I'd drop him or her and move on to someone who's willing to earn your business; even if that's within the same dealership. Your CA is lazy.


On the other end of the spectrum, I had no idea PCD was available until my CA said "You really should consider doing PCD. It's a blast." There's no extra cost to you. As far as scheduling, the CA has to fax a reservation request form to PCD. My CA asked me for a few dates that would work for me. They will then schedule a date. I got my first choice. There must be someone else at your dealership with at least SOME knowledge of how this works.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

The short answer is that your CA needs to put your order in priority 1 first. 

Then he chases it with an online pre-reservation form which can be found on Centernet under drop down for Performance Center Delivery, then move the mouse over to Customer Delivery, then over to Bulletin and Reservation Form and then click Reservation Form. It's pretty straight forward from there.

There is no need to fax in pre-reservations for PCD anymore. It's done entirely online.


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

keithsimp said:


> +1
> 
> I would give Irv or Adrian a call. When my local dealer, that I was working with, started saying 'Well I'm not sure about scheduling a PCD.' I dropped him like a hot potato. I had a tight schedule and could not afford to baby sit him trying to get a date for the delivery. So I went with Adrian, here on the forum and was glad I did.
> Also since the X5 is made right there in Spartanburg where the PCD is done, there should not be much of a scheduling issue, as long as your vehicle isn't too far along in the process. The only problem you might run into is that the Performance Center is closed most of this month and May may be already booked. I would drop Jonathan Stribble a PM and see what's up with scheduling. Jonathan is a Delivery Advisor at the Performance Center and participates here on the forum.
> Good Luck.


+1 to Adrian

your CA needs to do some homework and learn how to process this,it's an awesome experience for the customer and another way a CA can sell the dream.


----------



## Excitmnt94 (Jun 6, 2006)

good times!!! as others have noted...get him to step up. he should learn about it anyway, it will help him retain customers and definitely give them an amazing experience!


----------

